# [RÉSOLU] [simple-scan-3.2.1] failed to emerge (Bug 423705)

## aramis_qc

J'ai posté ceci :

simple-scan ne s'installe pas

sur le forum officiel. Mais comme mon système est en Français, c'est un peu difficile pour les anglophones. Quelqu'un peut-il y jeter un coup-d'oeil ?

Merci !

----------

## guilc

Bonsoir,

A  mon avis, le mieux pour ce type de problème, c'est le bugzilla (https://bugs.gentoo.org), il s'agit manifestement d'un souci de packaging avec des fichiers qui devraient être dans l'image installée mais qui ne sont pas là...

PS: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## aramis_qc

Est-ce mieux ainsi (sujet) ?

Je fouille sur bugzilla et si je ne trouve rien concernant ce problème, je soumets un rapport d'anomalie.

----------

## guilc

 *aramis_qc wrote:*   

> Est-ce mieux ainsi (sujet) ?

 

Oui merci, cela facilite la recherche pour lest autres et permet de voir d'un seul coup d'oeil de manière un peu "standardisée" de quoi il retourne (non non, ce n'est pas juste pour emm***** le monde  :Laughing: )

 *Quote:*   

> Je fouille sur bugzilla et si je ne trouve rien concernant ce problème, je soumets un rapport d'anomalie.

 

Effectivement, je n'avais rien vu sur le sujet non plus, mais il est bon de le remonter au mainteneur, car visiblement vu l'erreur, c'est un pur souci de packaging.

----------

## aramis_qc

Pour la solution, voir :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-928736-highlight-.html

et un «patch» disponible :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=423705

----------

## guilc

Merci pour le suivi !

----------

## aramis_qc

Bug 423705 maintenant marqué comme étant résolu. Voir ma réponse au commentaire #8.

----------

